# keyboard shortcuts for added External Edit in... applications i.e. viveza



## jfw (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anyone know how to add shortcuts to plugins under the Edit in menu?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, jfw 

Ctrl-Alt-E will open the external edit dialog for the most recently used external editor. I don't know of a method to assign specific shortcut keys to different additional external editors.

Beat


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi jwf,

In MacOS you can make a keyboard shortcut for any menu item using "Keyboard" preference setting in your "System Preferences". Click the "Keyboard Shortcuts" tab and then select the "Applications Shortcuts" entry in the left column. When you click the "+" (plus) under the right column you will get a dialog box where you select the application (Lightroom), the "Menu Title" and the "Keyboard Shortcut".

The "Menu Title" is exactly the text showing in the menu item that you wish to assign a short cut for. In this case the specific entry from "Photo-> Edit In" menu. In the "Keyboard Shortcut" just type the key combination you wish to use.

You cannot redefine an already existing shortcut. You can put one in, for example Opt-Cmd-E the default optional editor but it will retain it's original assignment. So you have to pick an unused keystroke combination. Opt-E worked for me.

BTW this also works for menu items created by plug-ins. However, you have to know and remember that these menu items start with 3 spaces and to type these 3 spaces in as part of entering the menu text.

-louie


----------



## clee01l (Jul 26, 2011)

b_gossweiler said:


> Welcome to the forums, jfw
> 
> Ctrl-Alt-E will open the external edit dialog for the most recently used external editor. I don't know of a method to assign specific shortcut keys to different additional external editors.
> 
> Beat


{Ctrl/Cmd}{Alt}{E}  calls up the "Additional External Editor" that is selected on the Preferences "External Editing" tab not necessarily the most recently used.   When you go through the main menu or bring up a context menu with a right click (or the Mac equivalent and choose the menu item {Edit In}, you get a sub menu with a list of every Additional External Editor that you have set up in Preferences.

My preference is to use the context menu to bring up the Edit In menu. I can access this from the Library, Develop, Slideshow or the Print modules , from a grid thumbnail or a loupe view.  It gets me into the External Editor of my choice in two mouse clicks.  I think this is faster than any hotkey combination.


----------



## jfw (Jul 27, 2011)

LouieSherwin said:


> Hi jwf,
> 
> In MacOS you can make a keyboard shortcut for any menu item using "Keyboard" preference setting in your "System Preferences". Click the "Keyboard Shortcuts" tab and then select the "Applications Shortcuts" entry in the left column. When you click the "+" (plus) under the right column you will get a dialog box where you select the application (Lightroom), the "Menu Title" and the "Keyboard Shortcut".
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, I'll try this.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jul 28, 2011)

Here's another tip. Since you are using a Mac the (Ctl) modifier is fully available. For example I have assigned Ctl-G to launch Jeffery Friedl's Geoencoding plugin. and Ctl-T to launch  John R. Ellis's Any Tag plugin.

-louie


----------

